# Camping for Portsmouth



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We plan to go from the Shepton Show on Sunday. 11th September to Portsmouth. We'd like to see The Victory and go round the harbour. I can't find any sites, CL's Cs's etc. near to Portsmouth so we can travel in by bus. 

Has anyone any suggestions, please?

Val


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There is a site in Portsmouth - Southsea end. The CCC have a site at Southbourne on the A259 heading towards Chichester (it's called Chichester, but it's 7 miles west) - easy buses from outside the site into Portsmouth ( 700 Coastliner), or train from Southbourne station - a short walk. Trains go directly to Portsmouth Harbour station - by the dockyard entrance. Buses go to Southsea pier (about 15 minutes walk)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Bognormike for your fast reply!!

Do you know where I can find the Southsea site, though just looked up the Chicester one at Southbourne. That looks ideal. It's just a choice between going free and using our bus passes, or not having to walk as far!!! I must admit, I do enjoy a train journey!

Val


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Hi

Is this what you are looking for:

http://southsealeisurepark.com/prices.php


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Rudderman. It does look rather expensive!

Val


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could have a look here, its abit cheaper than Southsea and the bus stop is just outside the gate which takes you into Gosport and you can have a nice little ferry ride over to the Gunswharf.
http://www.kingfisher-caravan-park.co.uk/

There also a good club house which serves quite good meals aswell.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Heres a selection which may help

http://www.virtualtenby.co.uk/campsites.asp?in=Portsmouth


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi you could consider rooksbury park i am sure you could bus in from there,or we stayed 2 years ago at drove lea campsite. http://www.droveleacaravans.co.uk/ This is a basic site no loos ,but has hook ups.Quite reasonable as well ,did you know that you can change your tesco vouchers to go in the dockyard.We did and got in for nothing,worth looking in to.
It was a great day out so much to see ,we did the whole package,boat trip to see the war ships warrior victory and the mary rose.Really facinating day out.Btw we drove down and parked in a small car 5 mins walk from dock gate ,we had dog in van so were able to pop out.Cheap as well.
Hope you have a great time .lin.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> You could have a look here, its abit cheaper than Southsea and the bus stop is just outside the gate which takes you into Gosport and you can have a nice little ferry ride over to the Gunswharf.
> http://www.kingfisher-cara to van-park.co.uk/
> 
> There also a good club house which serves quite good meals aswell.


Absolutely have to agree - we're just back today from Kingfisher ( 7 days @ £21/day) - #34 or #72 bus every 1/2 hour on the hour/half hour Monday to Saturday takes you to the Gosport ferry (free for OAP) and £1.80 return for the ferry ( per OAP) to Gunwharf Quay hence HMS Warrior & Pompey Dockyard - good clubhouse & restaurant and its not busy (ie full)

Harry


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Should add we've been to Southsea on a few occasions and the touring pitch appears to be contracting due to the arrival of more and more statics - its all ( as another member said) a bit higgledypiggledy and your pitch area is very much "your guess is as good as mine" 

Kingfisher isn't all that smart/organised but its very laid back

Harry


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. I have booked at the CCC site at Southbourne (Chichester). Being senior cirizens we get a reduction so it works out at £32 30 for two nights. 

There is also a 20% discount for CCC members on the all inclusive ticket at the docklands. I don't think I have enough Tesco vouchers! We do plan to do the whole lot, lins. Our daughter and son-in-law did it a few months ago and said it was great. Fingers crossed for fine weather!!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We stayed at the CCC Chicester site at Southbourne a couple of years ago and thought it was OK. Believe there's a handy take-away within walking distance nearby if it's of any interest.

Enjoy your stay and exploring the sights in Portsmouth.


----------

